# NZ 1978 1500 Datsun Hustler 4wd J15 motor



## pius999 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi, I have a 1978 1500 Datsun Hustler, it is factory built 4wd (4x4), with a J15 motor (C620?). The motor is blown, and I need to know if I can't find a good J15 motor, is there another motor I can replace it with?
Any correspondance will be greatly accepted.

Andy


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

It's a shame we don't live in the same country or a bit closer, I got a J18 1800cc 80HP 3/4 engine collecting dust  that could bolt like a dream without any problem. Illustration pic.








anyway you could put a ka24 or sr20de, sr20det RWD of course. sr20 swap looks to be more complicated than ka24's. but looks you would have to mod the driveshaft for the tranny length. that's all I can help  hope it works.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's a living proof, anything is possible


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ville said:


> It's a shame we don't live in the same country or a bit closer, I got a J18 1800cc 80HP 3/4 engine collecting dust.......


I live closer. How much would you want for that J18? All I would need is the longblock. No manifolds, etc. Let me know.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

you would need the oil pump too, it's diferent for j18, I'm not including,manifold, carb, oil pan,alternator.starter & distributor or 5 speed tranny. inner parts are included, I originally was asking $300, but I don't know if that's ok for you overall because shipping would be almost what I'm asking, from mex city, the long block as is it's aprox "60KG" something like "130 PUONDS" how you see?.has never been overhauled so internals are stock yet. only about 50 000 miles in it.


----------



## pius999 (Oct 12, 2005)

*hi*

Hey, thanks for your help. I would be interested in any more information you can provide for me.
Cheers, Andy


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

pius999 said:


> Hey, thanks for your help. I would be interested in any more information you can provide for me.
> Cheers, Andy


what would you like to know  I'm not a specialist bit I've learnt a lot having a datsun for 10 years


----------

